# custom molded Steelhead



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I just finished this guy this weekend. It is a Steelie from a westside river I molded last year. I am finally getting at some fish again.


















actual fish


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice, I approve.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You approve? Lol..well then Dux, your golden now!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I approve as well.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL, thanks guys It was the fish from hell to do. I had it 3/4 of the way done and dropped it and busted off the tail and vent fins. I had to mold new fins and cut the old ones off then redo it.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

*Very* nice! That looks like a pretty husky fish. How big was he?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

great fish dux, looks very real.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

DFJISH said:


> *Very* nice! That looks like a pretty husky fish. How big was he?


Only about 9 or 10 lbs.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

looks great, nice job Gus.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> You approve? Lol..well then Dux, your golden now!


 Yah, I figured I was the only person that mattered to.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I need to learn how to do them steelhead...that is an awesome repo.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanx for the kind words guys. Chris, any time youwanna hang out and watch me paint one up let me know. Heck I might even have a blank sitting around for you to practice on. Sounds like a fun winter workshop.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

duxdog said:


> Thanx for the kind words guys. Chris, any time youwanna hang out and watch me paint one up let me know. Heck I might even have a blank sitting around for you to practice on. Sounds like a fun winter workshop.


 
Heck ya!!! I'd be game for that!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like a Steelie to me! Cool looking fish!

Mike


----------

